# Finished project



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is a new pair of socks I just finished.
The pattern is "sort of" this one.
http://kathleen-dakotadreams.blogspot.com/2008/05/freebie-wednesday-simple-stripes-fair.html

They are made from leftover yarns from other projects.
I am always surprised when they mostly match.

I did most of this work while recovering from some dental work last week.
They came out rather well, considering. :gaptooth:


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Oooo...niiiice!


----------



## jonesie (Dec 23, 2011)

Those are BEAUTIFUL!!!! Jan


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Nice fit.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Very nice, and from leftovers, better. You must like to do socks cause you do them a lot. I'll bet you wear them too, don't you! Hope you have recovered.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I just love your socks GAM! They look like a designer pair!!
One word....gorgeous!!!!


----------

